# Sehr gutes Zeugnis?



## BenötigeHilfe (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich wurde darum gebeten mir mein Zeugnis selbst zu schreiben, deshalb möchte ich es natürlich auch so gut wie möglich schreiben. 

Hier ist es:

P R A K T I K U M S Z E U G N I S

Frau/Herr 5 Vor- und Nachname, geboren am 6 Geburtsdatum, war in der Zeit vom 7 Datum bis 8 Datum als Praktikantin/Praktikant in unserem Unternehmen tätig. Unser Unternehmen ist ein 9 kurze Beschreibung des Unternehmens.

In den 10 Dauer des Praktikums ihres/seines Praktikums lernte Frau/Herr 11 Nachname die Aufgaben einer/eines 12 Beruf kennen. 

Ihre/Seine Aufgaben waren:

13
•	…
•	…
•	…

Frau/Herr 14 Nachname hat alle ihr/ihm übertragenen Aufgaben stets zu unserer vollsten Zufriedenheit ausgeführt. Sie/Er arbeitete sich in kürzester Zeit selbstständig in alle relevanten Themenbereiche ein und zeigte über das Normalmaß weit hinaus gehenden Einsatz bei der Erledigung Ihrer Aufgaben. Sie/Er konnte dabei sowohl mit ihrer/seiner äußerst strukturieren Herangehensweise als auch ihrer/Seiner ausgeprägten Konzeptstärke überzeugen.

Darüber hinaus zeichnen sie/ihn Kreativität, Zuverlässigkeit, hohe Belastbarkeit, Teamorientierung und Freundlichkeit gegenüber Vorgesetzten und Mitarbeitern sowie ihre/seine ausgeprägte Auffassungsgabe aus. Besonderes Geschick erwies sie/er im souveränen Umgang mit Kunden.

Wir danken Frau/Herrn 15 Nachname für ihre/seine vorzügliche Arbeit und wünschen ihr/ihm das Beste für ihr/sein berufliches Weiterkommen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ich bitte euch also um eine kurze Bewertung. Vielen Dank!


----------



## ara-art (18. Januar 2008)

Krass, wo hast du den Text her?
Der klingt haargenau wie mein letztes Zeugnis von einem Praktikum!

In jedem Fall finde ich das Zeugnis sehr positiv.
Vielleicht etwas zu unpersönlich.


----------



## zerix (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Das Zeugnis klingt wie kopiert und nicht selbstgschrieben. Den Rest kann hier ja niemand bewerten, da ja niemand weiß, wie du gearbeitet hast. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## ara-art (20. Januar 2008)

Wäre nett wenn du mir verrätst woher du den Text hast.
Ich bin am überlegen mich bei meiner ehemaligen Praktikumsstelle zu beschweren.
Jedenfalls ist so ein kopiertes Vordruck-Zeugnis nichts wert, oder was meint ihr?

Wenn ich als Personalleiter so ein Zeugnis lesen würde und sogar den Text wiedererkennen würde, dann wäre es auf jeden Fall kein Plus für den Bewerber....


----------



## Mark (20. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Ich dachte, daß es bei solchen Zeugnissen eh um "Codes" geht ... quasi von Chef zu Chef 
"...war immer sehr pünktlich" = Ja, da war er/sie, das war's aber auch schon
"...war bei den Mitarbeitern sehr beliebt" = War nur in der Kantine labern, statt zu arbeiten
"...konnte die aufgetragenen Arbeiten zuverlässig umsetzen" = Tut nur, was man ihr/ihm sagt, ohne Eigeninitiative und mit minimalem Aufwand

Meine mich zu erinnern, daß es da mal eine Liste in dem Buch "1001 Steuertricks" ( ? ) gab.
So gesehen ist es sicher von Vorteil, wenn diese "Codes" Verwendung finden ... wenn es die richtigen sind 

Ansonsten: wie es scheint, lassen 99% der Chefs die Zeugnisse vom Praktikanten selbst verfassen ...  dementsprechend viele Chefs wissen das ... der Wert eines Zeugnisses wird so wohl relativ 
-> Arbeitsproben nicht vergessen und sich das Recht einräumen lassen, diese als Referenzen benützen zu dürfen! 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: *g* per google entdeckt: http://www.arbeitszeugnis-code.de/floskeln.htm 
//edit2: google: "zeugnis codes" liefert allgemein schöne Beiträge


----------

